# Christening gaown & Pattern lost in fire



## luvmypip

This is a photo (not the one lost) of the of the pattern.

A friend has been trying to locate the pattern for the christening gown in this photo.

A fire destroyed the gown and the pattern. she would like to make another.


----------



## tintin63

sorry cant help but it's a beautiful gown. Possibly search vintage christening gowns.


----------



## LadyBecket

I don't know where you could find the exact pattern. But you can see if one of these might help. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=crochet&query=Christening%20gowns&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best


----------



## luvmypip

Thanks already checked Ravelry 3x. Thanks for taking the time to help!!


----------



## katy

It might also be possible to go to purple kitty, they have old patterns for a small amount of money ($1.99) for an ebook.


----------



## marueska

Could you email me this pattern? [email protected]


----------



## impatient knitter

marueska said:


> Could you email me this pattern? [email protected]


You really shouldn't put your email address on the forum. You don't know WHO'S reading this!! If you want to contact someone, do it through a PM (personal message). It's safer.


----------



## mimisuga

I have been trying to get the pattern in the picture too to make for a great niece but I can seem to locate the free pattern are a pattern for it at all and I sure would love to make it .


----------



## knit4ES

https://www.etsy.com/listing/181190819/christening-crochet-pattern-baby-3-piece?&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us_d-craft_supplies_and_tools-other&utm_custom1=f9649700-e650-4485-ae07-48f67cb88a3f&gclid=CjwKEAjwh9PGBRCfso2n3ODgvUcSJAAhpW5oHAiZkAMkF8heszYJEIpdUXtRP3T6Gn9AVrkZednkLhoCZz7w_wcB


----------



## Augustgran

found it for $1.98 Canadian about $1.50 USD

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/399800219/instant-pdf-download-vintage-crochet?ga_order=price_asc&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=crochet%20christening%20gown%20pattern&ref=sr_gallery_16


----------



## mimisuga

Yes I have wanted to make that dress for some time now and know one seems to have the pattern , nor can anyone tell you where to go and find it and I don’t mind if I have to buy this pattern I will buy it if it is for sale .


----------



## knit4ES

mimisuga said:


> Yes I have wanted to make that dress for some time now and know one seems to have the pattern , nor can anyone tell you where to go and find it and I don't mind if I have to buy this pattern I will buy it if it is for sale .


Read the 2 replies immediately before yours. They both have links where you can purchase and instant download pdf of this pattern.


----------



## Altice

This site uses Paypal.
https://www.ickycat.co.uk/pdf-digital-crochet-pattern--baby-lacy-christening-dress-gown--bonnet--chest-20-14716-p.asp


----------

